# Pronto a soccorrere



## wordrefessa

Ciao tutti!

Mi serve un po' di aiuto per scrivere il curriculum. Sotto la categoria ''Capacità personali'', insieme a ''propensa al lavoro di squadra'', vorrei scrivere che sono una persona empatica, che è pronta (?) a dare, mostrare aiuto, ma non sono sicura se mettere addirittura ''*pronta *a soccorrere'' sia adatto? Forse *sovvenevole*, o un altro aggettivo?


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao! Forse il vocabolo _altruista_ può rendere l'idea? Altruista nel lavoro di squadra.  Che vedrei semplificato e conciso nell'espressione 'Con spiccate attitudini al lavoro di gruppo'. 

Oppure, ma qui secondo me abbassi la guardia, di indole gregaria e remissiva.  Forse il tipo di lavoratore ambito da un datore di lavoro.

Personalmente ' Pronto a soccorrere...'  mi da' l'idea di qualcuno che se ne sta in un angolo ad aspettare di dare una mano solo e nel caso se ne presenti la necessità.

Ciao!


----------



## giginho

Sempervirens said:


> Ciao! Forse il vocabolo _altruista_ può rendere l'idea? Altruista nel lavoro di squadra.  Che vedrei semplificato e conciso nell'espressione 'Con spiccate attitudini al lavoro di gruppo'.
> 
> Oppure, ma qui secondo me abbassi la guardia, di indole gregaria e remissiva.  Forse il tipo di lavoratore ambito da un datore di lavoro.
> 
> Personalmente ' Pronto a soccorrere...'  mi da' l'idea di qualcuno che se ne sta in un angolo ad aspettare di dare una mano solo e nel caso se ne presenti la necessità.
> 
> Ciao!



Ciao!

Indole remissiva secondo me è da evitare nel modo più assoluto in un cv, specie se ci si candida per posizioni di responsabilità. Da l'idea della persona che abbassa la testa e segue pedissequamente le istruzioni....non proprio il massimo! Direi: predisposta al lavoro in team/squadra, piuttosto, come giustamente proponeva SV come prima scelta.

Per quanto riguarda sovvenevole, lo eviterei: non è un termine che si usi comunemente e suona alquanto strano.


----------



## Sempervirens

Eccellente consiglio, giginho! Sì, '_Predisposto al lavoro d'équipe_/_di squadra/ di gruppo, ecc._'  ce lo vedo bene! Complimenti!


----------



## wordrefessa

Sempervirens said:


> '_Predisposto al lavoro d'équipe_/_di squadra/ di gruppo, ecc._'


 è molto simile a ''propensa al lavoro di squadra'', ma questo l'ho già scritto, vorrei un altro aggettivo/modo di dire che andrebbe meglio invece di ''pronto a soccorrere'', come un'altra qualità. Allora sovvenevole è troppo. Ma che cosa si mette in un cv secondo voi? *Empatica*? Penso che sarebbe stupido mettere un'altra volra ''propensa'', come ''*propensa a soccorrere*''.
 E certamente non vorrei dare l'impressione che io sia d'indole remissiva/passiva, solo perché non voglio dire d'altra parte, che sia senza scrupoli, che veda solo la carriera e non dia alcun valore alle relazioni personali.
Spero che si possa capire cosa intendo dire!


----------



## Pat (√2)

wordrefessa said:


> vorrei scrivere che sono una persona empatica, che è pronta (?) a dare, mostrare aiuto


Ciao  *Collaborativa*. Non mi spingerei troppo oltre, sinceramente 

- _Attitudine/propensione/predisposizione al lavoro di gruppo, spirito collaborativo.
- Propensa/predisposta al lavoro di gruppo, spirito collaborativo._


----------



## infinite sadness

Ciao wordrefessa, ti consiglio di seguire il consiglio di Pat, ma soprattutto ti sconsiglio di usare termini come "altruista", che in Italia potrebbero essere male intesi se riferiti a una donna.


----------



## _Marilù_

Se si parla di capacità personali, io comunque metterei propensione al lavoro di squadra e non propensa (così come predisposizione e non predisposta). Lo so, non era questa la domanda dell'utente, ma già che ci siamo ...


----------



## wordrefessa

Pat (√2) said:


> *Collaborativa*.


    va molto bene. Ti ringrazio ancora !
Allora lo metto così: *''propensa al lavoro di squadra, una persona collaborativa, .... *''. Spero che suoni normale.
Ho ancora una domanda ,ma apro un nuovo thread, e poi sono finalmente finita con il curriculum.


infinite sadness said:


> Ciao wordrefessa, ti consiglio di seguire il consiglio di Pat, ma soprattutto ti sconsiglio di usare termini come "altruista", che in Italia potrebbero essere male intesi se riferiti a una donna.


 Ciao. Grazie. Sembra anche a me.


----------



## Sempervirens

wordrefessa said:


> va molto bene. Ti ringrazio ancora !
> Allora lo metto così: *''propensa al lavoro di squadra, una persona collaborativa, .... *''. Spero che suoni normale.
> Ho ancora una domanda ,ma apro un nuovo thread, e poi sono finalmente finita con il curriculum.
> Ciao. Grazie. Sembra anche a me.



Ciao! Hai visto quanti buoni consigli hai ricevuto? Sicuramente il tuo sarà un curriculum ben fatto. Oltre alla parte lessicale ricontrolla anche quella grammaticale.
Per esempio, non credo che _" ...sono finita con il curriculum"_ vada bene. La forma corretta dovrebbe essere_ " ....Ho finito con il curriculum".
_
Forse, tanto per avere un'idea e per sentire più voci, un'occhiatina qui ti potrebbe tornare utile:http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Curriculum_vitae

Buona fortuna!


----------



## Pat (√2)

wordrefessa said:


> *''propensa al lavoro di squadra, una persona collaborativa, .... *''. Spero che suoni normale.


No, non suona tanto bene  Se proprio vuoi dirlo così, togli "una persona" -> *propensa al lavoro di squadra, collaborativa, ...*


----------



## wordrefessa

Pat (√2) said:


> *propensa al lavoro di squadra, collaborativa, ...*



Ok, ok. Una soluzione l'abbiamo trovata! Grazie mille!


----------



## wordrefessa

Una cosa.Se volessi proprio dire ''persona'', cioè, vorrei evitare una noiosa lista delle mie ''qualità'':  *dedicata al lavoro, propensa al lavoro di squadra,collaborativa, responsabile, professionale* vedi cosa voglio dire? Mi serve proprio qualcosa che rendesse tutto un po' più ''umano'', non so. Forse ''  *...propensa al lavoro di  squadra*, di carattere *collaborativo, responsabile, professionale* suoni meglio a te? E poi, non per molestarti, ma, infatti, adesso, quando vedi tutto il contesto (la lista...), inserire ''una persona'' forse non risulta tanto strano?


----------



## G a b

wordrefessa said:


> Una cosa.Se volessi proprio dire ''persona'', cioè, vorrei evitare una noiosa lista delle mie ''qualità'':  *dedicata al lavoro, propensa al lavoro di squadra,collaborativa, responsabile, professionale* vedi cosa voglio dire? Mi serve proprio qualcosa che rendesse tutto un po' più ''umano'', non so. Forse ''  *...propensa al lavoro di  squadra*, di carattere *collaborativo, responsabile, professionale* suoni meglio a te? E poi, non per molestarti, ma, infatti, adesso, quando vedi tutto il contesto (la lista...), inserire ''una persona'' forse non risulta tanto strano?



Si, già suona meglio! Io opterei per un qualcosa di più diretto e coinciso! 

"Mi dedico al lavoro in maniera seria e professionale, sia esso individuale o di squadra".


----------



## Pat (√2)

wordrefessa said:


> *dedicata dedita al lavoro, propensa al lavoro di squadra, collaborativa, responsabile, professionale*


Non ci trovo nulla di strano. Nulla che non vada. Un CV *è *un noioso e super sintetico elenco di competenze, capacità, esperienze ecc. Cercare di renderlo più "attraente" può sortire l'effetto opposto. In ogni caso - e so già che non ti fiderai di me  - io la metterei così:

... _dedita al lavoro, responsabile, professionale, con attitudine al lavoro di squadra e spirito collaborativo.

_(L'importante è che tu corregga "dedicata" -> si dice "dedizione al lavoro" / "dedita al lavoro").


----------



## bearded

Salve
Perché non ''sempre disponibile ad aiutare''?  Quel ''soccorrere'' mi fa pensare a qualcuno che lavora su un'ambulanza.... Anche ''dotata di spirito collaborativo'' mi pare una buona soluzione.


----------



## ohbice

Concordo con bearded man, stavo per intervenire proprio con ciò che ha scritto lui. _Sempre pronta a dare una mano_ è ancora meno formale... una volta tanto penso di essere dall'altro lato rispetto al numero irrazionale per eccellenza (ciao Pat ).


----------



## vallery

bearded man said:


> .... Anche ''dotata di spirito collaborativo'' mi pare una buona soluzione.


Sì. 

Si può scrivere anche: "Attitudine a lavorare in squadra"


----------



## stella_maris_74

Nota di moderazione

La domanda iniziale di Wordrefessa è già stata ampiamente risolta e la discussione si sta spostando (contrariamente alla regola #2) su altri aspetti collaterali o più generici, quindi questo thread è ora chiuso.

Ricordo a tutti che nel forum Solo Italiano si discute _in italiano_ della _lingua italiana_ e non sono ammesse altre lingue.

Grazie.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> *NOTA:*
> 
> In seguito ad esplicita richiesta di wordrefessa riapriamo questa discussione.
> Ricordiamo che interventi fuori tema che danno consigli generali sulla compilazione di un CV invece di discutere SOLO la specifica frase in oggetto determineranno la chiusura definitiva di questa discussione.


----------



## wordrefessa

Grazie Paul

Intanto, grazie a Pat ancora per *ded*_*i*ca*ta* _*e collaborativa*, che definitivamente non rifiuto, ma vorrei solo essere sicura che ho la parola giusta, che mi serve; così ho trovato per caso: *solidale *(*o* –*ario**?*) che forse sia più vicino a  quello che vorrei dire?-  per un cv, che non deve poi essere così formale.

Grazie a tutti!Bacio!


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Wordrefessa,
nel CV sotto la voce "capacità personali" puoi benissimo scrivere così (se son vere ed è ciò che vuoi dire naturalmente):
- ottime attitudini al lavoro di squadra, professionale, empatica, dinamica e presente.

Naturalmente è solo un esempio.


----------



## wordrefessa

Grazie, un bel esempio, comunque.


----------



## wordrefessa

Devo dire che ho trovato l'espressione che fa per me: sollecitudine.
Così si può usare come sostantivo: per es. : sollecitudine, responsabilità, professionalità,...
oppure si può usare in modo più personale, attraverso l' aggettivo: sollecito/-a, 
o rendere anche l'uso dell'aggettivo più colto, beneducato forse con una frase fatta: es.: sollecito nei riguardi degli altri, atto al lavoro di squadra, responsabile, professionale,...


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao! È passato ormai un anno dal giorno di inserimento della discussione. Spero che oltre alla parola giusta tu abbia trovato anche il lavoro!

Saluti, e auguri con questo curruculum!

P.S Fai attenzione,- lo dico, non si sa mai, a non usare _il verbo sollecitare, _causativo, nel tuo curriculum. A giudicare dalla tua bravura, questo consiglio sarà superfluo. In tal caso non attendo risposte. 

S.V


----------

